# Shut up!



## krolaina

G'day, I was wondering how many ways of saying this expression have in all of your countries. You know, in the sense of "zip your lips", "keep your mouth shut" and so on.

My try in *Spanish*: 

Cierra la boca
Cállate
Mantente callado
Calla
Silencio

Thanks!


----------



## Talant

Some examples in French:
"la ferme"
"tais toi"
"Silence"

Don't forget the Spanish "Calladito estás más guapo"


----------



## kusurija

In Czech:
Drž hubu! (keep mouth[vulgar]{shut})
Zavři/sklapni klapajznu!
Ticho! (Silence)
Čuš! (I can't translate this)

In Lithuanian:
Užsičiaupk!
Užsikimšk srėbtuvę!
Čiša/čiš!
Ša!


----------



## valo__fan

In Turkish:
Kapa çeneni(Shut up your mouth)
Sessizlik(Silence)
Sus!(Shut up)


----------



## Arrius

German:
Halt's Maul! (halt_= hold,_ das Maul = _the_ _mouth of an animal_)
Halt die Klappe! (Klappe, _a flap_)
Halt die Schauze! (_snout or muzzle of_ _ an animal_).
Schweig/Schweigt/Schweigen Sie! (_Be silent_)
Silentium!_ (Latin for _silence_, formerly said in the classroom_)
French:
(Ferme)ta gueule! (_Shut your (animal's) mouth_)
Spanish
¡Cierra el pico! (_Close your beak_)
Afrikaans:
Jou mond hou! (_Hold your mouth_)
Arabic
*is*kut/is*ku*tu!
Chinyanja/ Chipewa (Zambia/Malawi):
Chongo, iwe!(_Be silent, you_)
Latin:
Tace!/ Tacite! (_from whence English gets _tacit_ and _tacitly)
English:
Shut your trap/ your cake-hole!
Shut it!
Belt up!
Put a sock in it!
Pipe down!


----------



## krolaina

Arrius said:


> Spanish
> ¡Cierra el pico! (_Close your beak_)


 
Hey, a good one!


----------



## franz rod

In Italian:
Taci! 
Zitto! 
Stai zitto!
Silenzio!
Chiudi quella bocca!
Chiudi il becco!
...


----------



## Kanes

Bulgarian:
ml'kni! - shut up!
tiho! - silent!
zatvorisi ustata! - close your mouth!


----------



## 2PieRad

住口
Mandarin: zhu4 kou3


----------



## bb3ca201

Great idea for a thread!

Scottish Gaelic: we most often say "duin do bheul" (shut your mouth).


----------



## Sionees

_Cau dy geg/Caeuwch eich ceg _- Welsh Informal/Formal
_Cau dy ben/Caeuwch eich pen_ - As above but meaning 'Shut/Close your head'

_Taw/Tewch - _Welsh Informal/Formal 'Quieten (down)'

_Bydd (yn) ddistaw/Byddwch (yn) ddistaw_ Welsh Informal/Formal 'Be quiet.'

_Distawrwydd! _- 'Silence!' (As from a Librarian or Teacher).

And how about very colloquial English, _Sharrupp _? (Usually in comics, I imagine)


----------



## bb3ca201

Sionees said:


> _Cau dy geg/Caeuwch eich ceg _- Welsh Informal/Formal
> _Cau dy ben/Caeuwch eich pen_ - As above but meaning 'Shut/Close your head'
> 
> _Taw/Tewch - _Welsh Informal/Formal 'Quieten (down)'
> 
> _Bydd (yn) ddistaw/Byddwch (yn) ddistaw_ Welsh Informal/Formal 'Be quiet.'
> 
> _Distawrwydd! _- 'Silence!' (As from a Librarian or Teacher).
> 
> And how about very colloquial English, _Sharrupp _? (Usually in comics, I imagine)


 
Totally off-topic, but...I must say I enjoyed seeing this translation.  My English teacher in high school was the son of a Welshman -- he often used these expressions!


----------



## Mahaodeh

Arabic:

صه - Sah (silence) very very formal, highly unlikely you would hear it in everyday speach. In formal Arabic the use varies from "be quite please" to "shut up".
أسكت - uskut (silence) not so rude, you can even phrase it in a very polite way.
إخرس - ikhras (become mute) rude.
سكّر تمك - sakkir tummak (close your mouth) collequal, rude.
سد حلقك - sidd Halgak (close your mouth) collequal, rude.
انكب - inchabb (lit. fall on your face!) collequal, very rude.


----------



## johne

Could bb3ca201 explain to me why Sionees's post is completely off-topic? I thought the subject was 'Shut up' etc and that is what was written. Or perhaps bb3ca201 was being ironic?


----------



## Arrius

johne said:


> Could bb3ca201 explain to me why Sionees's post is completely off-topic? I thought the subject was 'Shut up' etc and that is what was written. Or perhaps bb3ca201 was being ironic?


 
You must have misunderstood: bb3ca201 obviously meant that nostalgically expressing his pleasure at meeting these Welsh expressions again was off-topic.
Cymru am byth!


----------



## OldAvatar

Romanian:
_Taci din gură!_
or, simply
_GURA!_


----------



## meat pies!!

If you want people to be quiet in any country, particularly if you want them to listen, you don't need words. just put your hand up. 

Seriously, someone once did and everyone started putting their hand up and listening. Not sure the circumstances but it was in presentation or public speaking event of some sort

If you tell a group of people to they'll follow. It's really effective, teachers use it all the time.


----------



## dn88

*Polish:* _zamknij się_


----------



## elroy

Arrius said:


> Arabic
> *is*kut/is*ku*tu!


 A couple corrections:

First, it's _uskut_ and _uskutu_, and the stress does not change in the plural, so it's _*us*kutu_.

Also, this verb just means "be quiet."  It is not as strong as "shut up."


Mahaodeh said:


> (1) صه - Sah (silence) very very formal, highly unlikely you would hear it in everyday speach. In formal Arabic the use varies from "be quite please" to "shut up".
> (2) أسكت - uskut (silence) not so rude, you can even phrase it in a very polite way.
> (3) إخرس - ikhras (become mute) rude.
> (4) سكّر تمك - sakkir tummak (close your mouth) collequal, rude.
> (5) سد حلقك - sidd Halgak (close block your mouth throat) collequal, rude.
> (6) انكب - inchabb (lit. fall on your face!) collequal, very rude.


 1 and 6 are not used in Palestinian Arabic.  2 and 3 are common.  4 and 5 may be heard occasionally, but are not very common.

The following are common:

انخرس (_inikhres_) - a variant of إخرس (_ikhras_); rude
سد نيعك (_sid nii`ak_) - lit. "block your jaw"; rude
  كول خرة (_kool khara_) - lit. "eat  shit"; vulgar and rude
كول هوا (_kool hawa_) - lit. "eat air"; a non-vulgar variant of the above


----------



## Encolpius

*Hungarian *

Pofa be! Dugulj el! Fogd be a pofádat! Kuss! Szűnj meg! - all vulgar and informal


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:


*«Σκάσε!/σκάσ(ε)τε!»* [ˈskase] (2nd p. sing. imperative or informal)/[ˈskas(e)te] (2nd p. pl. imperative or formal) --> lit. _(you) burst!_


*«Βγάλε/βγάλ(ε)τε τον σκασμό»* [ˈvɣale toŋ͜ skaˈzmo] (2nd p. sing. imperative or informal)/[ˈvɣal(e)te toŋ͜ skaˈzmo] (2nd p. pl. imperative or formal) -->_(you) burst out!_


*«Βούλωσέ το/βουλώστε το»* [ˈvuloˌse to] (2nd p. sing. imperative or informal)/[vuˈloste to] (2nd p. pl. imperative or formal) --> _(you) bung it up!_


*«Ράψ'το/ράψτε το»* [ˈɾapsto] (2nd p. sing. imperative or informal)/[ˈɾapste to] (2nd p. pl. imperative or formal) --> _(you) sew it up!_ 


*«Κόφ'το/κόφτε το»* [ˈkofto] (2nd p. sing. imperative or informal)/[ˈkofte to] (2nd p. pl. imperative or formal) --> _(you) cut it out!_

All these expressions are considered rude but not vulgar.


----------



## 810senior

In Japanese:

expressions equivalent to shut up:
だまれdamare [common]
おだまりodamari
だまれいdamarei
だまりなさいdamarinasai
だまれやdamareya
だまりなdamarina
(We can use these expressions having a subtle nuance on a case by case basis  and furthermore that's what I take a fancy to in Japanese)

expressions equivalent to be quiet(silent):
しずまれshizumare [obsolete]
しずかにshizukani [common]
しずかにしろshizukani shiro
おしずかにoshizukani [formal]
静粛にseizyukuni [rigid]
しずかにしてshizukani shite
しずかにしなさいshizukani shinasai

expressions equivalent to you talk too much:
うるせえ urusee [vulgar]
うるさい urusai
うっせえな usseena
うるせーよ uruseeyo
うるせーぞ uruseezo
うぜえな uzeena
うぜえよ uzeeyo
うっざ uzza [more vulgar, sort of offensive]

other expressions:
しゃべんなshabenna
しゃべらないでshaberanade
口にしないでkuchini shinaide
口にすんなkuchini sunna
meaning: don't say, don't put to word

そのへんにしてよsonoheni shiteyo
そのへんにしてくんないsonohenni shite kurenai
meaning: call it off, let it be itself


----------

